# CS Exam Locations



## sheeplewatcher (Apr 17, 2013)

I received my NTA and was told to report to Wakefield. However I live in Ludlow (near Springfield for all those who live inside 128) 
Has this happened to anyone else? Did I get F'd in location assignment?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

sheeplewatcher said:


> I received my NTA and was told to report to Wakefield. However I live in Ludlow (near Springfield for all those who live inside 128)
> Has this happened to anyone else? Did I get F'd in location assignment?


Sure looks like you did!

My only consolation is that I have to drive maybe 3 miles to the test spot.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's your home and mailing address, and where you claim residency? Yeah, you got fucked good by the long, hard cock of HRD.

I'd start making phone calls pleading your case.


----------



## sheeplewatcher (Apr 17, 2013)

The only thing that would be plausible is that the mensa member in hr got Wakefield and Westfield mixed-up.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

sheeplewatcher said:


> The only thing that would be plausible is that the mensa member in hr got Wakefield and Westfield mixed-up.


Probably. Call them today and see if a swap is even plausible. Other than that, enjoy the early morning commute.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I may add that I wouldn't be wasting any more time either.


----------



## sheeplewatcher (Apr 17, 2013)

It actually will work out better in Wakefield for child care reasons.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Then it's all good. No reason to complain. Good luck


----------



## sheeplewatcher (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, you as well


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

sheeplewatcher said:


> Thanks, you as well


Ummmm Thanks Bro. But
I have been living the nightmare that you still think of as a dream for the last 16 years. Disclaimer.... Love the JOB. Hate the POLITICS. You'll see some day.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

sheeplewatcher said:


> I received my NTA and was told to report to Wakefield. However I live in Ludlow (near Springfield for all those who live inside 128)
> Has this happened to anyone else? Did I get F'd in location assignment?


Why, in 5-6 years do I forsee this user posting, "just graduated the MSP Academy and got assigned to C-Troop. This is bull!

Stop whining. You haven't even STARTED the PROCESS yet.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> Why, in 5-6 years do I forsee this user posting, "just graduated the MSP Academy and got assigned to C-Troop. This is bull!
> 
> Stop whining. You haven't even STARTED the PROCESS yet.


My first hole assignment in the academy was in a 2 rack room with 3 of us assigned. Was it an oversight by academy staff? Probably. Did I complain? No.


----------



## sheeplewatcher (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL, I was just making sure I signed up with the right CS test. God forbid I signed up with more competent state.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

78thrifleman said:


> My first hole assignment in the academy was in a 2 rack room with 3 of us assigned. Was it an oversight by academy staff? Probably. Did I complain? No.


My only question here is this.... Who ever had to share the one rack, who got to be on top?


----------

